

Apple's Blu-ray fiasco: the iTunes conflict  - yumraj
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=5928

======
annekarena
I have been holding off buying a new Mac because I need Blu-Ray for burning
and watching edited hd video. My old G5 is now getting 6 years old. If Macs do
not come with Blu-Ray in this first quarter of the year, I will have to buy a
Windows PC. I cannot hold off any longer. With Windows 7 being a better
operating system (compared to Vista), this a a very realistic option.

------
annekarena
I have been holding off buying a new Mac because I need Blu-Ray for burning
and watching edited hd video. My old G5 is now getting 6 years old. If Macs do
not come with Blu-Ray in this first quarter of the year, I will have to buy a
Windows PC. I cannot hold off any longer. With Windows 7 being a better
operating system (compared to Vista), this a a very realistic option.

------
ZeroGravitas
That was the worst justification of tech spending I've ever heard. He "had" to
buy a blu-ray player just to play Disney movies for his kid in HD, and it's
better than buying it from iTunes because it comes in a case.

It's pretty much the opposite conclusion I came to for my kids and I've been
ripping things mainly to keep their grubby fingers off the discs.

